# Opinion about new piano album



## Guillaume80 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello Everybody,

I have been recording an album of original piano songs that I have composed. I am a pianist amateur (classical background but at the end a piano lover so any piece with piano inside is worth listening)
Recently I have lived a pretty painful experience in my life which pushed me to record my songs because you never know what tomorrow will be made of.
So I have recorded in a studio one album and I am in preparation of a second one.
I would really be keen in receiving some feedback from other pianists or piano amateurs about my pieces (positive or negative, any comments is welcome)
I am putting below a few links but on my youtube channel, there are more to listen too. If you like, don't hesitate to share it...


















Guillaume


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I did pop stuff for family before (more against my will) when they had just a melody in some sheet music that I had to improvise some chords and stuff to. I listened to the first 2 songs. Here's what i think. Just my opinion.

Tree of Life - that motif in the right hand around 1:38 starts getting repetitive around 1:51, doesn't matter what sort of variations you attach to the end of it. I can understand some sort of heightened emotion that some listeners may feel with that repetition, but with a more hardened audience, it could be off putting.

Melancolie - it's a moodier piece, sort of in Chopin's sound world. That D in the first line of melody is floating around with a pause before and after, which breaks up the momentum in the melody, making it less memorable. Either put it after the first segment without a rest, or right before the next segment without a rest (or shorten duration of the note). The scale run after would sound more striking if it was an arpeggio run of a minor chord. The chord sequence seems to become a motif for the rest of the song, similar to the format of Tree of Life. In this case if you added more contrasting variations after the chords or vary the chords more themselves it could add more interest.


----------



## Guillaume80 (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you Phil for the message. One of the major issue I am facing is related to my piano skills. I could see doing some more variation to the right or left hand to make some parts less repetitive but I would then have more difficulty to play it myself without mistaking and since I am regularly playing in front of audience, I am looking for some efficiency in the piece to play it in any situation...I agree with you that it may be at the limit when playing it in front of more hardened audience...I may look for cooperation with some better skilled pianists in the future but I am not there yet...but thanks a lot for your comments. To all others, please don’t hesitate to leave comments


----------



## Guillaume80 (Jan 19, 2020)

I have been adding another one to my channel which is more a waltz.


----------

